# squrriels help plz guys i need advice



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

dose any one no if i should use bait for squrreils or even dogs becase thier here and my dogs tree alot oF them. i dont no if i should shoot them on the ground or not. the neborhood is safe its all just anoise factor. im useing a .177 winchester and its about 1025. please help me squrriel season is comming!!!!!!!!!!!! i would also like to know about pigeons and crows etc...
thanks


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

It depends on your neighborhood, the surounding area, and your weapon of choice. let me know these things, then I can help you out.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would say shooting them while they are on the ground would be best if your close to town. Imagine if you shoot at a squirrel up in a tree and you miss, where is that pellet going to come back down. Hopefully not on a person or a window.


----------



## jacove (Aug 30, 2006)

its been a fact pack99 that even real live ammunition that you shoot in the sky and wen it lands it has not enough force to kill or wound someone. it was on mythbusters lol i would imagine that it hurts but it couldnt kill you. they used a bb gun and a 9mm hand gun and both would have no effect. --sorry if im being mr no it all lol i just learned this out recently so....there ya go


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Jacove, the so-called "tests" that the mythbusters did were done in a large open area, and they shot all guns straight up in the air. Straight up and back down, the energy is drained from the projectile by gravity, and its return to earth is only as fast as its terminal velocity.

(In my opinion anything the mythbusters have done pertaining to firearms or archery is just a "thing" for T.V.)

You will almost never get to shoot straight up at a squirrel, the shot will be in an arc, and there will be enough force behind such a shot, if you miss, to crack most close windows, and maybe lodge a pellet in a neighbor getting the mail.

Basically, Bo, you should use well-made, accurate pellets, make sure you have a clear shot with a good backstop, and take only the shots you are sure of. Shooting squirrels on the ground is fine, and if you can hit them in a tree, more power (and squirrels) to you. As for using dogs, you would use them if the squirrels were in trees, and you try to get the dog to circle around the tree so that the squirrel will move and present you with a shot. But, I think it is best to start out hunting them by waiting in ambush (still-hunting), or using spot-and stalk techniques. (Personally, the only barking I like to hear while I am hunting is that of the squirrel itself, but it's up to you.)

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## jacove (Aug 30, 2006)

haha the mailman yea your right on mythbusters they did shoot straight up i think they could brake a window but not kill someone but wat ever. and uhh i gotta question :lol: would field hunting pellets -hollow point be good for hunting them squireels?? (i have a 1377c


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

They would work, but you will want to be as close as you possibly can. Try to get within about twenty feet and you shouldn't have a problem.

:sniper:


----------



## jacove (Aug 30, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not saying shooting straight up. I'm saying an arc when it comes back down. It will be drained of all initial power on its downfall back down, but i'm guessing that it will still be going about 300 feet per second. Thats probably maybe 1,2, or 3 pumps of your normal guns. Would you shoot your car window or your foot with that? If you are in the woods or in the country there won't be much to worry about. but i have thought about shooting at squirrels i see running along the fence in the backyard in town. but due to a recent breaking of a car window off of a ricochet with a bb gun i decide against it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> but i'm guessing that it will still be going about 300 feet per second


Not hardly. A 9MM slug has a returning terminal velocity of approximately 150 fps. A little pellet gun .177 chunk of lead would have no more velocity than a large horse fly in full flight.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Gohon's right, it would have about as much force as a crumb dropped from the dining room table. (Horseflies would weigh about four times as much as a .177 caliber pellet)

:sniper:


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was flipping through the 2000 hunters safety manual yesterday, just to see if there was any reason to save it. A rule was to never shoot a rifle at an animal when you are at the bottom and animal at the top of a hill. Now why would that be? Because bullets still have enough speed to break things when they fall back. A projectile will not be at terminal velocity if they are not traveling straight down, perpendicular to the ground. They will be going faster than terminal velocity because they would be coming from about 30 degrees to the ground not 90 degrees straight up.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> because they would be coming from about 30 degrees to the ground


That's about a standard arc for some caliber's with a straight away shot, depending on range of the target. Take a 30-30 sighted in at 200 yards. The bullet will rise from a -1.5 inches from line of sight to +4.3 inches at 100 yards before dropping again on target at 200 yards. Chart that out and see what the angle is. It will angle down and strike the ground around 350 yards or a little less. Almost at a 45 degree angle just past 200 yards. Put any kind of elevation on the barrel of that gun and the bullet will return to earth with little to no kinetic energy imparted from the powder in the cartridge. Not saying it is safe......... but when you talking about something such as a pellet gun I have no more worry about that than I do of #2 steel shot raining back down in a goose blind.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

[/quote]Almost at a 45 degree angle just past 200 yards.


> no way will it be coming down at a 45 degree angle. Aiming 6 inches above straight with the ground, u say the bullet will drop aboout 6 inches every 100 yards? So say that you aim parallel to the ground and your gun is 5 and a half feet off the ground. it would take 1100 yard for your bullet to drop 5 and a half feet. 45 degree angle from your barrel tip would be if it hit about 5 and a half feet in front of you.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> u say the bullet will drop aboout 6 inches every 100 yards?


No......I didn't say that. I said *at* 100 yards, not *every* 100 yards. You have to remember that gravity, friction and heat are controlling that bullet. The bullet I used as a example will be on the ground before it reaches 350 yards. Think about this. That warning on a box of 22's that warns of danger at one mile............ well a 22 LR weighing 38 grains leaving the barrel at 1250 fpe at a target 1,000 yards away will have a rise of 1,224 inches above the line of sight before it strikes the target at 1,000 yards with a speed of 391 fps and only 13 fpe. That's a 38 grain bullet, not a 10 or 12 grain pellet gun projectile and it is only half the distance on the warning label. What do you think the angle on that bullet is? No, people shouldn't go around randomly shooting their guns into the air but game is constantly and safely shot at on a higher elevation than you are standing every day and in some cases it is a must. You want to hunt squirrels in my woods, you will shoot up. Ducks, geese, doves........ you have to shoot up. You really should get some kind of ballistic software and take a look. Point Blank is one of the better free ones that is available for download.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

If you drop a bullet and shoot a bullet parallel to the ground the bullet will hit the ground at the same time one dropped would hit, if you dropped and shot from the same height. So you can calculate how much drop in the bullet you would have by calculating distance of shot by speed of bullet. Well we got a little carried away with this. My point earlier was that beware of where the bullet will come down if your close to town. If your out in the country you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

i think ya should get a blowgun of some sort a .40 cal with broadheads or a .625 its completly silent and completly deadly check your local laws first. you can get a .40 cal terminator blowgun at cabelas.com and a .625 anywhere else just google it. i say aim for the ground so even if ya dont kill it imdeiatly it was no where to run and no trees to hide in if you have any questions about blowguning just ask me cause ive been doing it for a while


----------

